# Any private party charters available?



## mackconsult (Mar 1, 2010)

Looking for something down in Florida, Caribbean, or VI ..... or even up in the San Juans.

Willing to help with a delivery if it means I can use your boat for some cruising.


----------



## FarCry (Apr 21, 2007)

Not sure I understand your post. Do you want to charter someone's private vessel or do you want to be a delivery Capt?


----------



## mackconsult (Mar 1, 2010)

Sorry for the confusion. I can deliver if means a subsidized charter, and yes interested in charting private if possible.


----------



## Finnessa (Dec 27, 2008)

*Charter available*

I own Finnessa a Sparkman Stephen design Nauticat 43. It is available for charter in the San Juan Islands Washington as Island Passages Sailing.


----------



## mackconsult (Mar 1, 2010)

Cool. Do you have website or any information on charter that you can send my way? You can PM me if you want and I will send you my email address.

Upon further googling your charter, I see its not bareboat. I don't think you would enjoy my kids . They are a hand full.


----------

